# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Trans or scorpains

## Royal_Rodents

alrighty i'm having a hard time dicideding on weather to get a scorpain or a tran if any one could get me some insight woudl be  greatly appericated/

----------


## CeraDigital

It depends on what all your looking for in a pet invertebrate...

List some stuff your looking for, and I'll help the best I can.

----------


## _Venom_

Tarantulas our obviously more popular.
I don't know much about htem though.

Scorpions ont he other hand, I love them.
Most people would recommend you an emperor scorpion.
I would too, but they dig and hide to wait for animals to pass by.

Smaller scorpions like bark scorpions you can keep them on bark shards and they would be visible most of the time. They forage at night and they sting their prey unlike bigger clawed cousins.

----------


## Patrick Long

I would suggest not going with a "trans" they were both mens and womens clothing and could get quite expensive! lol j/k j/k.

I like Tarantulas better, they seem to have more "personality" if a spider could even have that! but i feel they do. the scorps just always seem scared and timid. Ive had mine for almost a year, and he is still as shy as when i got him!

some T's are naturally shy, but some are very outgoing!

----------


## CeraDigital

Personally, if you want to go with a Theraphosid, over a Scorpion...I'd recommend these species. They're generally very timid, eat well, and readily available. They make some of the best beginner Tarantula's. *(Click on the names to see images of the different species listed. The photo's aren't mine, but figured they'd help  It's why they're linked).*

*Common Pink Toe Tarantula - Aviculara aviculara*

*Honduran Curlyhair - Brachypelma albopilosum*

*Mexican Redleg - Brachypelma emilia*

*Mexican Red knee - Brachypelma smithi*

*Pink Zebra Beauty - Eupalaestrus campestratus*

*Chaco Gold Knee - Grammostola aureostriata*

*Red Rose Hair - Grammostola rosea*

*Chilean Rose Hair - Grammostola porteri*

*Brazilian Black - Grammostola pulchra*

Avoid animals in the genus *Pterinochilus*, *Ceratogyrus*, *Citharischius*, *Acanthoscurria*, *Haplopelma*, *Lasiodora*, *Nhandu*, *Poecilotheria*, and other genus' as they are normally skittish, aggressive, and high strung (will bite). Some, such as *Pterinochilus*, and *Poecilotheria* have stronger venom than other Tarantula's. Although they are beautiful, I'd consider them hands off for now. As you gain some experience, they're definitely something to look into though!

The best breeder/dealer I could recommend, and have bought from, would definitely be Kelly Swift! He's an awesome guy to deal with. He'll explain anything in great detail, you ask...and over-all his animals are EXCELLENT!

www.swiftinverts.com

I hope this helps you out!
-Andrew

----------


## Patrick Long

I tried emaling kelly almost 6 months ago about some T's, and he never responded. I even sent a follow up message to see what was going on.

----------


## CeraDigital

Best bet is to call him, and leave a message. He'll get back to you  :Wink:

----------


## Snakeman

yeah i've ordered from kelly swift before. he's awesome!!!

----------


## CeraDigital

Here are some species you should avoid until you've gained a bit more experience. Not saying don't go for it, but they are some to stay away from for now, unless you fully well believe you are up to the challenge. *(Again, these aren't my photo's. Just linked for reference, so you know what they look like ).*
________________________________

*Citharischius sp.*
*King Baboon - Citharischius crawshayi*

*Horned Baboon's - Ceratogyrus*
*Greater Horned Baboon - Ceratogyrus sp.*
*Straight Horned Baboon - Ceratogyrus marshalli*

*Haplopelma sp.*
-*Thai Zebra - Haplopelma albostriatum*
-*Cobalt Blue - Haplopelma lividum*

*Lasiodora sp. (Birdeaters)*
*Brazilian Salmon Birdeater - Lasiodora parahybana*
*-Relating to other Ladiodora sp as well.*

*Hysterocrates sp.*
*Cameroon Red Baboon - Hysterocrates gigas*

*Nhandu sp.*
*Brazilian Red & White - Nhandu chromatis*
*-This includes all other Nhandu sp. as well.*

*The infamous "Pokies", or Ornamental Tarantulas - Poecilotheria sp.*
-*Fringed Ornamental - Poecilotheria ornata*
-*Indian Ornamental - Poecilotheria regalis*
-*Sri Lankan Ornamental - Poecilotheria fasciata*
-*Gooty Ornamental - Poecilotheria metallica*
*-All other Poecilotheria sp.*

*Pterinochilus "Baboons"*
*Usumbar Baboon Tarantula - Pterinochilus murinus* _-This spider almost put me in the hospital. You never know how you'll react to the venom until you get bit. best point is to avoid it in the first place_ 
*-All other Pterinochilus sp. should be avoided as well.*

I hope these couple jumbles of posts helped  :Razz:

----------


## CeraDigital

There are other species in those genus, not listed. All should be avoided, unless you believe you can handle their requirements, as well as attitudes, speed, and aggression. (Stupid 10 min. edit  :Razz: ).

----------


## Royal_Rodents

:him both types of animals seem cool. So i guess ill just have to go with both :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
and thanks for responding and man andrew you have your finger in everything :Good Job:  :Good Job:  thanks for you info guys  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

